# TRU SPOKES for sale!



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

This set is perfect for restoration. Complete with center caps and spacers. $400 firm. 










































14 X 8 and fits 5 on 4 3/4 and 5 on 5 bolt patterns.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

nice you see 14x7 all the time but never 8s these look bad ass on 5.20s


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

x2


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 13 2009, 03:03 PM~13876627
> *nice you see 14x7 all the time but never 8s these look bad ass on 5.20s
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

DON'T 8'S STRETCH THE TIRE JUST THAT MUCH MORE?


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 13 2009, 03:13 PM~13876747
> *DON'T 8'S STRETCH THE TIRE JUST THAT MUCH MORE?
> *


Looks alot, but it is only 1/2"


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Your killing me.....I need to go knock over a few 7-11's.


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 13 2009, 03:58 PM~13877200
> *Your killing me.....I need to go knock over a few 7-11's.
> *


Hit me up when you're done! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

DAMN THE BAD LUCK


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 13 2009, 05:19 PM~13877375
> *Hit me up when you're done!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

TRYING TO SELL MY 5.20'S FOR YOUR RIMS


----------



## Metty (May 7, 2006)

hoyl shite, ive never seen an actual pic of 14x8's on 5.20's, that look insane!! thanks!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

ttt..... :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 13 2009, 10:11 PM~13880202
> *:wave:
> *


Ry, D brought me my classics yesterday.  Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 14 2009, 06:53 AM~13883152
> *Ry, D brought me my classics yesterday.   Thanks!  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 14 2009, 05:00 PM~13888849
> *Sale pending on SET # 1
> *


 :0


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2009, 05:50 PM~13889324
> *:0
> *


set#2 might go to me :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

Sale pending on SET #2!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 14 2009, 06:33 PM~13889761
> *Sale pending on both sets!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

GOOD FOR YOU SAMMY..... :thumbsup:


----------



## popsride77 (Oct 12, 2005)

Are these still pending sale? How much you asking?


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by popsride77_@May 14 2009, 11:46 PM~13893562
> *Are these still pending sale? How much you asking?
> *


Sale pending on SET # 2


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 15 2009, 02:44 AM~13893715
> *Both sets are pending sale today (Friday).
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

WILL BE SELLING 4 14X7 REDONE TRUSPOKES IN THE COMING DAYS AHEAD. 
PM ME IF INTERESTED.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

they do look good. I think I can buy me a set of 14X7 for about 270 over here, that gots to be a good price huh?


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 15 2009, 06:50 AM~13894432
> *they do look good. I think I can buy me a set of 14X7 for about 270 over here, that gots to be a good price huh?
> *


no shit. jump on it.


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

SET # 1 back up for sale, deal fell through!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 15 2009, 06:50 AM~13894432
> *they do look good. I think I can buy me a set of 14X7 for about 270 over here, that gots to be a good price huh?
> *


when you get them post pictures


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 15 2009, 12:21 PM~13897232
> *SET # 1 back up for sale, deal fell through!
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 15 2009, 12:21 PM~13897232
> *SET # 1 back up for sale, deal fell through!
> *


  :angry:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 15 2009, 03:45 PM~13899495
> *  :angry:
> *


 :no: *SET # 1 SOLD!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 15 2009, 05:17 PM~13899700
> *:no: SET # 1 SOLD!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Can't wait to get them :0


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@May 15 2009, 07:20 PM~13900220
> *:biggrin:  Can't wait to get them  :0
> *


 :0 What they going on


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@May 15 2009, 06:20 PM~13900220
> *:biggrin:  Can't wait to get them  :0
> *


Hell yeah. I'm happy for you both. Anthony and Sammy, both real good dudes. :thumbsup:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 15 2009, 06:30 PM~13900320
> *:0 What they going on
> *


1966 Riviera


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@May 15 2009, 06:51 PM~13900524
> *Hell yeah.  I'm happy for you both.  Anthony and Sammy, both real good dudes. :thumbsup:
> *


WIN WIN RIGHT THERE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: that's gonna be one bad ass Rivi! :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 15 2009, 08:28 PM~13900810
> *:thumbsup: that's gonna be one bad ass Rivi!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 15 2009, 06:35 AM~13894335
> *WILL BE SELLING 4 14X7 REDONE TRUSPOKES IN THE COMING DAYS AHEAD.
> PM ME IF INTERESTED.
> *


LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH $$ I NEED A SET FOR A 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC IM WORKING ON . WHAT DO YOU THINK LOOKS BETTER ON IT TRUSPOKES OR TRU CLASSICS LET ME KNOW PLEASE . :h5: :h5:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

Set #2 back up for grabs!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

Set # 2 $450 obo :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:yes: :thumbsup:

















W :0 W


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

What size tire should I run on th 14x8s? I plan on driving the car a lot.


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@May 17 2009, 04:50 AM~13910664
> *What size tire should I run on th 14x8s? I plan on driving the car a lot.
> *


You should be good with your 175's that you have.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 17 2009, 11:13 AM~13911994
> *You should be good with your 175's that you have.
> *


 I used those on the Cragars


----------



## popsride77 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 16 2009, 01:06 PM~13906044
> *Set # 2 $450 obo  :biggrin:
> *


What is wrong with them, also do you know how much would it be to restore them?


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by popsride77_@May 17 2009, 07:08 PM~13915329
> *What is wrong with them, also do you know how much would it be to restore them?
> *


They have rust. The dishes are straight and the lug holes are great! :biggrin: It can costs about $800-$1000 to have them restored... So you would be paying about $1200-$1400 for a new fresh restored set of OG Tru-Spokes!


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

Last call for set #2... $400 picked up....NO LESS!!  :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@May 17 2009, 06:06 PM~13914741
> *I used those on the Cragars
> 
> 
> ...


Take them off the Cragars and use them on your new shoes!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 18 2009, 01:23 PM~13922023
> *Last call for set #2... $400 picked up....NO LESS!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

Ill be california next tuesday....iam making another cali rim run :0


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 19 2009, 04:47 PM~13938885
> *Ill be california next tuesday....iam making another cali rim run :0
> *


What are you picking up? :0


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 18 2009, 01:23 PM~13922023
> *Last call for set #2... $400 picked up....NO LESS!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :buttkick:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 19 2009, 05:35 PM~13939376
> *:loco:  :buttkick:
> *










:angry: :rant:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

WERE IS SET #2 LOCATED ? PLEASE LET ME KNOW IM IN LONG BEACH CA. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 19 2009, 06:22 PM~13939228
> *What are you picking up?  :0
> *


YOUR TRU SPOKES ALONG WITH SOME OTHER GOODIES..... :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 18 2009, 01:23 PM~13922023
> *Last call for set #2... $400 picked up....NO LESS!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :loco:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

DAMN THEY STILL HAVENT SOLD :uh:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 22 2009, 07:41 PM~13974671
> *DAMN THEY STILL HAVENT SOLD :uh:
> *


:no:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 22 2009, 09:09 PM~13974907
> *:no:
> *


they will, and you know this mang!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 22 2009, 08:20 PM~13975002
> *they will, and you know this mang!! :biggrin:
> *


:yes: What up Big RYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 23 2009, 12:36 PM~13978712
> *:yes: What up Big RYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!
> *


WHATS HAPPENING SAMMY :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the rims I received them yesterday.


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@May 24 2009, 05:55 PM~13986036
> *Thanks for the rims I received them yesterday.
> *


:thumbsup: Picks with them on!!!..
everything arrive ok?


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 24 2009, 07:05 PM~13986115
> *:thumbsup: Picks with them on!!!..
> everything arrive ok?
> *


I have been at a show all weekend and have only opened one box but I'm assuming theyre all nice. 
I will get some pics just need to figure out what size tires I'm going to run
Thanks for selling them to me and shipping them fast


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@May 24 2009, 06:53 PM~13986535
> *I have been at a show all weekend and have only opened one box but I'm assuming theyre all nice.
> I will get some pics just need to figure out what size tires I'm going to run
> Thanks for selling them to me and shipping them fast
> *


I think you should be ok with the 175's if you plan to drive alot. If you have any questions or need an opinion then hit me up in a PM.


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 25 2009, 12:32 PM~13991269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 25 2009, 11:35 AM~13991282
> *:yes:
> *













:biggrin:
What's up SAAAUUULLL!!!!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 25 2009, 12:43 PM~13991339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: q-vo :biggrin:


----------



## Leonelmtz2003 (Jun 3, 2003)

I'll take em!


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

SOLD PENDING FUNDS! :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 25 2009, 01:09 PM~13991523
> *SOLD PENDING FUNDS!  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 now we can go buy steak instead of chicken and watch the laker game :biggrin:


----------



## 66KAYNE (Mar 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 25 2009, 02:09 PM~13991523
> *SOLD PENDING FUNDS!  :cheesy:
> *


GOOD LUCK HOPPIN :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL+May 25 2009, 12:25 PM~13991641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Back up for sale, deal fell through....$400 *  
This set is perfect for restoration or use hubs and spokes to make 14 X 7's! Lips are perfect.. no rash or bends. They have rust. Complete with center caps and spacers. $400.
14 X 8 and fits 5 on 4 3/4 and 5 on 5 bolt patterns.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 13 2009, 04:57 PM~13876577
> *This set is perfect for restoration. Complete with center caps and spacers. $400 firm.
> 
> 
> ...


damn they look like they dont need restoration :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 4 2009, 11:40 AM~14094748
> *damn they look like they dont need restoration :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 4 2009, 12:37 PM~14094713
> *Back up for sale, deal fell through....$400
> This set is perfect for restoration or use hubs and spokes to make 14 X 7's! Lips are perfect.. no rash or bends. They have rust. Complete with center caps and spacers. $400.
> 14 X 8 and fits 5 on 4 3/4 and 5 on 5  bolt patterns.
> ...


DANG HOMIE WHATS UP WITH THIS VATOS ,I WANT THEM THEN I CANT GET THEM ,DONT SAY NOTHING IF YOU DONT GOT THE CASH,OR IF YOU THINK YOUR GOIN TO GET THE CASH ,MONEY IN HAND ONLY,:twak:


----------



## 66KAYNE (Mar 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 4 2009, 01:37 PM~14094713
> *Back up for sale, deal fell through....$400
> This set is perfect for restoration or use hubs and spokes to make 14 X 7's! Lips are perfect.. no rash or bends. They have rust. Complete with center caps and spacers. $400.
> 14 X 8 and fits 5 on 4 3/4 and 5 on 5  bolt patterns.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 4 2009, 12:34 PM~14095264
> *DANG HOMIE WHATS UP WITH THIS VATOS ,I WANT THEM THEN I CANT GET THEM ,DONT SAY NOTHING IF YOU DONT GOT THE CASH,OR IF YOU THINK YOUR GOIN TO GET THE CASH ,MONEY IN HAND ONLY,:twak:
> *


X2 :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 4 2009, 01:34 PM~14095264
> *DANG HOMIE WHATS UP WITH THIS VATOS ,I WANT THEM THEN I CANT GET THEM ,DONT SAY NOTHING IF YOU DONT GOT THE CASH,OR IF YOU THINK YOUR GOIN TO GET THE CASH ,MONEY IN HAND ONLY,:twak:
> *


fuck them.........i wanna i wanna iwanna..... :angry:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 4 2009, 12:40 PM~14094748
> *damn they look like they dont need restoration :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 4 2009, 02:15 PM~14096118
> *fuck them.........i wanna i wanna iwanna..... :angry:
> *


Here you go..... hubs and spokes! I know you need one more set! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

all i nee is the hubs sammy....but $400 :thumbsdown: negative..... :biggrin: may be if they were $250-$300...they would be picked up today you know that homie...


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 4 2009, 02:35 PM~14096266
> *all i nee is the hubs sammy....but $400  :thumbsdown: negative..... :biggrin: may be if they were $250-$300...they would be picked up today you know that homie...
> *


 :angry: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 4 2009, 04:15 PM~14096118
> *fuck them.........i wanna i wanna iwanna..... :angry:
> *



Isnt that an old Kieth Sweat song??...TTT for GP


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 4 2009, 11:37 AM~14094713
> *Back up for sale, deal fell through....$400
> This set is perfect for restoration or use hubs and spokes to make 14 X 7's! Lips are perfect.. no rash or bends. They have rust. Complete with center caps and spacers. $400.
> 14 X 8 and fits 5 on 4 3/4 and 5 on 5  bolt patterns.
> ...


Still up for sale...anyone?? I know you guys didn't find shit at the Pomona swapmeet! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 8 2009, 10:05 PM~14134381
> *Still up for sale...anyone?? I know you guys didn't find shit at the Pomona swapmeet! :biggrin:
> *


BECAUSE SAUL WAS THERE EARLY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 9 2009, 07:46 AM~14137367
> *BECAUSE SAUL WAS THERE EARLY!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66KAYNE (Mar 14, 2009)

:0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 9 2009, 09:46 AM~14137367
> *BECAUSE SAUL WAS THERE EARLY!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl: true


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: very early


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 9 2009, 09:33 PM~14145640
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: very early
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 13 2009, 02:57 PM~13876577
> *This set is perfect for restoration. Complete with center caps and spacers. $400 firm.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 13 2009, 11:50 AM~14179815
> *
> *


still nothing? lols....... :uh:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 13 2009, 01:04 PM~14180643
> *still nothing? lols....... :uh:
> *


nope


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68+Jun 13 2009, 02:04 PM~14180643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


after you end up sellin them,everyone will post i wanted them anymore for sale,wish i had gotten them. :uh:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

hard to fit em on a car... id love em if they fit mine!


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Jun 13 2009, 08:10 PM~14183092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you have?


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

im ridin a 64 galaxie vert drop top... NO WAY would they fit ahaha.. i can only do about a 4" backspace.. my 14x6 reverse Z's are about as far as I can go.. these supremes are 14x7 with 3.5" backspace (standards)... im stuck lookin for 14" tru standards unfortunately


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 14 2009, 10:56 AM~14186352
> *im ridin a 64 galaxie vert drop top... NO WAY would they fit ahaha.. i can only do about a 4" backspace.. my 14x6 reverse Z's are about as far as I can go..  these supremes are 14x7 with 3.5" backspace (standards)... im stuck lookin for 14" tru standards unfortunately
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride  You could always have these made into 14 X 6 reverse!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 14 2009, 12:36 PM~14186545
> *Nice ride    You could always have these made into 14 X 6 reverse!
> *


it would have to be a funky offset, and I dont have the grand + to have it done homie


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

$400


----------

